# Sorry about this but I cant keep it to myself anylonger ....



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Helen and I are getting MARRIED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lord knows when but at least she now has a ring , can we have a TT wedding then guys ?

Spent the whole Christmas telling her family, did the proper thing and asked her Dad for permission too !

We are really really thrilled and happy too 

John and Helen


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

COngrats mate - I thought as much when I replied in the other thread...


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Many congratulations John & Helen [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Any dates yet? How about 26th June at the annual TTOC meet 

Moley & Bunny


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

and to dear Kev Powell who years ago said I was a sad old middle aged bloke reliving his youth ...(in black drain pipes and leather jacket)

You were right but I am not sad any longer Kev !


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Wahey!!!!!

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Many congratulations! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Congratilations,


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

TTotal said:


> and to dear Kev Powell who years ago said I was a sad old middle aged bloke reliving his youth ...(in black drain pipes and leather jacket)
> 
> You were right but I am not sad any longer Kev !


[sincere] Congratulations John. Glad you have found happiness, means there is hope for me yet!  

BTW, is she a forum girl? [/sincere]


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Fantastic News, you make such a good couple and both Julie and I are really pleased for you both [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

[smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Great news John and Helen !
We are super happy for you both.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

moley said:


> Many congratulations John & Helen [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> Any dates yet? How about 26th June at the annual TTOC meet
> 
> Moley & Bunny


Congratulations to you both 
As said 26th June ,,, how many TTs do you want


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Congrats John & Helen [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Our very best wishes Vic & Herma


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Congratulations guys, really pleased for you.

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Congrats to both, have a wonderful life together 

All the best.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

kmpowell[sincere said:


> Congratulations John. Glad you have found happiness, means there is hope for me yet!
> 
> BTW, is she a forum girl? [/sincere]


[insincere]Only if you start wearing drainpipe jeans[/insincere]


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Helen and I are getting MARRIED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Superb news [smiley=sweetheart.gif] , congratulations to the both of you [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Norman


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Congratulations folks! All the best


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Many congratulations, John and Helen :-*

I think the idea of the annual meet for your big day is great 8)


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Congrats to John and Helen. 

I'm glad you found happiness together. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

John [smiley=sweetheart.gif] Helen

WOW thats excellent news, im very happy for you both 

[smiley=crowngrin.gif]


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Wow - fantastic and happy news! 

Congratulations both :-*

hmmm how do you make a ceremonial arch equivalent with TT's?? how do you stop the veil blowing away with the roof down? do AmD do a wedding list service? all those things to plan... enjoy!

Lou x


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

t7 said:


> ? do AmD do a wedding list service?


Now theres an idea that would be cool! 8)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

Tremendous news. Congratulations to you both.


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Congratulations to both of you, wish you all the best of luck. :-*


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Congratulations to you both!
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

John

from the title of your post I though you were 'coming out of the closet'

but obviously not :lol:


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

Excellent news John, good luck to both of you.


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Fan- bloody-tastic !!!!!!!   I love news like this... Congrats kids :wink:


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Nice one John, congrats to you both


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

was said:


> John
> 
> from the title of your post I though you were 'coming out of the closet'
> 
> but obviously not :lol:


He came out a long, long time ago......... just trying to get him back in now!! [smiley=dizzy2.gif]

I was wondering how long it would take him to tell you about our engagement [smiley=gossip.gif] thanks so much for all your congratulations and best wishes and for sharing our good news.

Helen [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

(Oh yeah, John as well :wink: )


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

John,

Well done, you did very well. I am pleased with you, as Helen is a very nice lady. I hope you have a good time together and live many happy years.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Congratulations to you both  8)  8)  8)  8)  8)  8)  8)


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

t7 said:


> hmmm how do you make a ceremonial arch equivalent with TT's??


How about a giant roadster roll bar hoop? 8) :wink:


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Top News John  

I recall you declaring (awkwardly) that you have a new lady in your life, so cool that you guys are going the whole hog!

May you both be the happiest you can be 

Keep us all posted if there is a date set :wink:

Jason


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Wonderful news John and Helen, congratulations to you both!

Remember seeing you both at Brooklands and couldn't help but wonder when that twinkle in your eye would translate to a to twinkle on her finger 

Wishing you both every happiness 

Jackie x and Dave


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Many many congratulations both!!!

I can see the wedding pics now, with 100's of TT's. 8)


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Congratulations to you both 8) 

:-* :-*


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Pah... it appears the board now has a vacancy for a miserable old git...  

Good work, fella... who is your replacement going to be?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

John,

if you are half as besotted and happy as I, then you'll be over the moon!!! Congratulations!

So, will the 26th June fall into line with your plans :wink: Honeymoon at Gaydon?


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Congratulations!!!

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Congrats John!


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Comittment  Congrats John and all the best for the future  8)


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

WOW05  Great News 8) Many congratulations John and Helen  

Col & Di


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

There have been several romances on here - and now people are getting married ! [smiley=iloveyou.gif]

Those drainpipes must have done the trick :wink:

Congratulations John and Helen  [smiley=cheers.gif]



jampott said:


> Pah... it appears the board now has a vacancy for a miserable old git...
> 
> Good work, fella... who is your replacement going to be?


Yeah, someone needs to take over that role :wink:

What's happened to Sebastian, Hugo or Julian ??


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Without wanting to pull this thread back up again to the top :roll:

Just wanted to say how touched we both are at all of your kind comments and wishes.

Gaydon may be a little early, maybe 2006 we are in no rush.

As for the demise of old gits, Tim you will still see this one hanging about here! (and maybe now a female one too ) :wink:

John and Helen :-*


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

John let us know if you are planning a stag weekend or two :wink:

I had three 

one golfing, one outward bounds and one just drinking 

A long way from you, but I can recommend Edinburgh, especially if you can combine it with an international :wink:


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Brilliant news John - congrats to you both !!

         

Damian


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Only just caught up with this thread - Many, many congrats to you John and Helen [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

Congatulations mate, really happy for you


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

CONGRATULATIONS John  and Helen
very happy for you and wishing you ALL the very best  
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

Congrats mate!!!

Make sure you send me an invite to your luxury yacht wedding.

"The loveboat..... duh di, duh di doodoo dahdah"

(something like that!)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

This one Imraan ? :roll:


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Only just seen this, Fantastic News,
Our very best wishes to you both 
luv 
Carol & Robxxxxxx


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

TTotal said:


> This one Imraan ? :roll:


LOL is that you in your prime..


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Congratulations to you both. Helen is luverly.
Are you having you wedding list at John Lewis or the TT Shop.
See you at the next meet.
Mark and Andrea


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Cheers Mark and Andrea, I will tell Helen of your post, I am back up here in Southampton and Helen is at home in Plymouth 

Left her at 4 am this morning after a loverly 2 weeks . :-* (Less than 2 hours for 164 miles :roll: )

TT Shop ? That would be pushing it as already I have had 4 wheels and tyres, a Carbon Spoiler plus from GTT a tax disc holder and Alloy vent tops - all from Santa ! :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Congratulations to both of you


----------

